# alchihol



## georgeb (Jun 5, 2000)

Just as a word of advice....If you're gonna drink, drink right. I go out to shoot pool with a friend every friday and I've got this down to a science. At 4pm sharp I take one of those disgusting Immodium chewables, then when I'm out I make sure I only drink Gin. Gin is good. The next morning about 2 hours after I wake up I have a BIG BM, but it's usually solid. This immodium kind lasts me all weekend and I'm fine. STAY AWAY from beer though. If I drink even 1 beer I'll be on the toilet for days!


----------



## UKgirl (Sep 10, 2001)

Gin eh? Me I love my lager, but I very much suspect that it gives me trouble. I seem to be alright with Wine though.Weird eh?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm pretty much ok with all alcohol. I won't drink hard spirits like the one you have as shots! I can cope with tequila ok. I drink wine most of the time. Larger is ok. Tia Maria i love!


----------

